# Pow Gloves?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

.............Where do you ride where the temperatures are not normally below 32ºF?

Why would you wear gloves that don't keep your hands warm under typical ski/snowboard conditions (i.e. below 32ºF)
I see that you are in southern California, but I still have problems believing that the conditions are that warm out there (regularly above 32ºF) if snow (even artificial snow) is still on the ground?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

heheh, it gets pretty warm out here, bear mtn, where i normally ride is prob on average between 40-50 highs during the winter months unless there is a storm.

10 Day Weather Forecast for Big Bear Lake, CA - weather.com 


as you can see, it's not really that cold here haha, and the season has already started


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Villains or Tonics. Unless you have poor circulation. In that case Tanto's.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

What is the daily high on top of the mountain?

There's no way you'd keep any snow on the ground with daily highs of 40 and the sun shining. No way, José!


twin89 said:


> heheh, it gets pretty warm out here, bear mtn, where i normally ride is prob on average between 40-50 highs during the winter months unless there is a storm.
> 
> 10 Day Weather Forecast for Big Bear Lake, CA - weather.com
> 
> ...


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

not totally sure bout the peak, but it is usually a few degrees colder than base. with the ground frozen the snow stays a long time, last year the season ended in mid april! =)


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Villains or Tonics. Unless you have poor circulation. In that case Tanto's.


have you owned any of these gloves?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had Tonics, and my friend has Tantos. And from what I can tell the Villains are basically the leather equivalent of Tonics.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

kk, thanks! is there any kind of size chart for pow gloves? i have yet to find one. I wear large in Dakine and burton gloves, so i'm thinking large in POW as well...

and no issues with quality for you?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They lasted me as long as any other gloves have. A season. I'm apparently hell for gloves. I would guess a large.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

aight, thanks! i think ima go with the tantos


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

POW makes some great gloves. They're a local Seattle co. too which is always a good thing. I had a pair last year and unfortunately the inner liner around the cuff started to come undone. I emailed them and they sent me a replacement pair free of charge. Great customer service too!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

+1 for Pow gloves. I have a great pair of leathers that I have used for 3 seasons now. Good stuff.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

sounds good! i got some tantos in the mail now! if they fit well and i like em, ima prob grab some of their lighter gloves for when it's warmer =)


----------

